# Computer Depth Module info



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Sep 25, 2007)

In response to previous posts and the lack of info on the mysterious Computer Depth module, here are some links of interest:

http://www.computer.org/portal/site/ieeecs/index.jsp

http://www.acm.org/

http://www.sigsoft.org/

And since I didn't want to link to the "other board", here's some info in case you didn't see it:

*Computers Module*

The NCEES sample exam was actually a great preparation for this module. I was surprised at how close it was to the exam I took. (4/03)

Don't take this depth exam unless you work in or have real expertise in the field of computer science. Otherwise the level of detail will kill you. (10/02)

There is no single book that covers everything you need to know for this exam. EERM is useful but you will need your textbooks (if they're not too old) as well. (4/03)

I needed textbooks other than EERM for afternoon questions on RS-232, ASCII code, networking, etc. (10/03)

I found some of the questions on computers to be somewhat obsolete--the exam clearly lags reality, forcing you to dig back into your memory banks. (10/02)

The morning exam session is really light on digital. You expect it will be about one-third devoted to each depth module area, but it most certainly isn't. Computer guys get stiffed. (4/03)

Expect heavy-duty computer science questions in this module, such as definitions of TCP/IP and SSL terms. (10/02)

This exam does not lend itself to studying from one book. I found I needed a number of resources to cover all the bases (operating systems, software project management, etc.) (10/03) (10/02)

There were many questions relating to networking/datacomm and software engineering in the Computer Engineering depth section. (10/02)

Study the NCEES sample questions to get a feel for the trend and depth of problems. To refresh your memory of topics, use EERM. (4/02)

EERM is exceptionally useful for the AM section--I used it for about 80% of the test. It was lacking the depth necessary for the PM section. There you need subject-specific references. (4/02)

While it's great for the AM exam, you must not rely on EERM for the Computer depth exam--it is too shallow and doesn't track the test well. You will definitely need other references to study from. (10/02)


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's a few books for for study and test day reference:

Computer Engineering: Hardware Design (Hardcover)

by M. Morris Mano (Author)

•	ISBN-10: 0131629263

•	ISBN-13: 978-0131629264

Computer Organization and Design: The Hardware/Software Interface (Hardcover)

by David A. Patterson (Author), John L. Hennessy (Author)

•	ISBN-10: 1558604286

•	ISBN-13: 978-1558604285

Computer System Architecture (3rd Edition) (Hardcover)

by M. Morris Mano (Author)

•	ISBN-10: 0131755633

•	ISBN-13: 978-0131755635

Software Engineering: Principles and Practice, 2nd Edition (Hardcover)

by Hans van Vliet (Author)

•	ISBN-10: 0471975087

•	ISBN-13: 978-0471975083

Network Analysis, Architecture and Design, Second Edition (The Morgan Kaufmann Series in Networking) (Hardcover)

by James D. McCabe (Author) OR Third Edition now available

•	ISBN-10: 1558608877

•	ISBN-13: 978-1558608870

Operating Systems: Internals and Design Principles (5th Edition) (Hardcover)

by William Stallings (Author)

•	ISBN-10: 0131479547

•	ISBN-13: 978-0131479548


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 30, 2007)

Here is some info posted by a member who took the Computer Depth in Oct '07:

"I found both the AM and the PM (Computers module) harder than expected. I'm still trying to find info on one of the PM questions smile.gif

Here's my reference list:

EERM7

NCEES sample problems

Digital design by Wakerly

The Art of Electronics by Paul Horowitz

NEC 2005 Handbook

Computer Communications by Stallings

Software Engineering by Schach

Data Structures by Ellis Horowitz

Schaum's Computer Architecture

Schaum's Computer Networking

If I have to take it again, I'll add a few more books to my ref. list:

Operating Systems by Silberschatz, Galvin

Latest editon of the Stallings book. My textbook (circa 1991) is a bit dated!

I also used digital design books by Mano (for Hamming codes) and Uyemura (for precharge/evaluate) during the prep.

I have the Computer Architecture book by Hennessy &amp; Patterson. This book has a wealth of info but doesn't have the basics needed for the exam.

I also downloaded and used SPICE (electronic circuit simulation) software (there are many free simulators out there) to simulate electronic circuits in the NCEES sample problems book. It helped me understand transistor (BJT) operation. You can pick components from a palette, connect them together to form a circuit, apply input voltage, and monitor response voltages and currents. "


----------



## adr (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks for filing it here, Techie Junkie PE.

I forgot to include one of my references. I also took:

Database Systems by CJ Date

And, about the Art of Electronics book - it is packed with practical information. It was very helpful.


----------



## benbo (Oct 31, 2007)

adr said:


> Thanks for filing it here, Techie Junkie PE.
> I forgot to include one of my references. I also took:
> 
> Database Systems by CJ Date
> ...


The Art of Electronics is the best, most comprehensive electronics reference I've ever seen (YMMV). I know I answered at least one "qualitative " question out of it when I took my exam. I know it is helpful for the ECC PM module, and I'm sure the Computer PM module as well. And it was written by a couple Harvard physicists to help their students set up physics experiments.


----------

